

Ask HN: What is your take on the skype IPO, top or flop? - jacquesm

I've been watching the skype saga over the last couple of years with some amazement, and now skype will do an IPO, in the midst of a financial crisis (or so we're told) and after a large amount of weird legal posturing, buy-outs, buy-backs and licensing.<p>How do you think this will affect skypes IPO and subsequent stock price?
======
sabj
It sounds like there is some back-room drama, the kind of thing that 10 years
down the road might help explain what's going on.

This said, I think Skype could still be quite successful in their IPO efforts.
Market difficulties are unfortunate, but doesn't mean that 100% of IPOs are
going to end badly.

------
gyardley
I assumed that filing for an IPO was just a strategy for attracting a private
buyer willing to purchase Skype at a premium - someone like, say, Microsoft.
If the Skype IPO occurs it'll mean these acquisition talks failed.

